# Spalted River Birch



## DKMD

I turned a salad bowl for the WoodturnersUnlimited summer challenge, and here it is. About 12 x 4 or 5" and finished with satin WOP then tripoli buffed. There are a couple of wenge bow ties to stabilize a little drying crack.

The servers are spalted silver maple with the same finish.

C&C always welcome!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin

Wow! Man that is one of the finest turnings of any kind I have ever seen. That's one of my favorite pieces by you or anyone else for that matter. OFF the charts Doc it's spectacular!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC

Awesome, doc! Love everything about it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

That set is outstanding! Awesome work, as usual!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Cool Bowl- OUTRAGEOUS WOOD!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba

Wow that is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Sweet! Your entry for the challenge sure doesn't disappoint! Some of the nicest spalting I've seen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

Dang Doc, that is a beautimous piece of timber and a beautimous piece of workmanship.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bluestingray

Stunning craftsmanship! Phenomenal piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Wow... that thing is crazy awesome. The bowties just add perfection on an imperfect, perfect piece. If that makes sense.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Dang Doc, that is off the charts !!! Killer piece with matching utensils

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard

Fantastic - did you make the utensils too?
Really a keepsake.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Thanks to all who commented!



Graybeard said:


> did you make the utensils too?



Yep... I cut a bunch of them out of a bowl blank that cracked beyond bowl worthiness. A little bandsaw, a little spindle sander, and a fair bit of hand sanding.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Extremely nice piece Dave  The satin finish is perfect with the spalted wood. I also don't know but would like to know how you treated the end grain. There is zero discernible difference between end and face grain. Then the utensils ... Just awesome all the way around

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

You sure got yourself a sweet piece of wood there! And did it justice.... I've always have a problem with tearout on endgrain with spalted stuff, do you treat it in any way before or during turning?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

NYWoodturner said:


> ...I also don't know but would like to know how you treated the end grain....





barry richardson said:


> ... I've always have a problem with tearout on endgrain with spalted stuff, do you treat it in any way before or during turning?


Thanks folks! This piece of wood wasn't particularly punky despite the spalting, so I didn't do anything special with it. It's got several coats of WOP with a light sanding between coats, and I didn't stop adding coats until I got an even sheen across the piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluestingray

David, whats WOP?

Wipe on poly… okay. took a while but i hope I'm right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Yes... WOP=wipe on poly


----------



## WoodLove

Stunning work as usual, doc. I'm hoping to get some shop time soon so I can turn something... the new job has taken most of my time.

Beautiful work of art.... love the bowties

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010

wow first class pieces doc beutifull spalt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

I'm not a big fan of online contractions but, OMG that is gorgeous!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Jones

EXCELLENCE!!!


----------

